# Kataria



## Nikroecyst (Jan 27, 2007)

For the small town locals of Carson's Mill life could not be more pleasent. The bounty of the forest provides food, shelter in the lumber shipped from up river, and the plentiful game that live within the woodland domain. All was peaceful and beautiful.
But when the logs stopped coming down the flumes the townsfolk began to worry. What were they going to do without the lumber? No one has heard from the messenger party sent up river to Krieger's Pointe in over a month and now there are strange rumors of crazed animals attacking caravans and travelers. 
About a week ago heroic adventurers came to Carson's Mill with a promise of retrieving the Mayor's grandchildren from his manor deep within the forest, but they have yet to return. Mayor DeVrillis is looking for adventurers to bring back his grandchildren and to locate the other missing adventurers.
At the center of town a crowd gathers around a woman named Katsushiro and her wolf. "This town needs heros," she bellows to the masses. "Won't any of you stand with me against the darkness that rises deep in the forest? These woods have provided so much for you and this is how you repay their gratitude?" Individuals quietly shake thier heads in agreement, yet no one steps forward. 

Something deep within the Barren Forest sets its will against the men and women of Carson's Mill and Krieger's Pointe. In the darkenss of the canopy cover it schemes a plan set in motion by the very group who hopped to serve and protect. Something known as the "Changing"  lurks through the shadows.


Games are held here in Brandywine Md @ noon on Saturdays every week. If you are interested or have any questions you can reach me here or at Nikroesis@hotmail.com


----------



## Nikroecyst (Feb 1, 2007)

Bumpity Bump Bump . . . . .


----------



## Cyronax (Feb 3, 2007)

*Saw your campaign.....looks interesting*

Hi, 

I sent you an email expressing interest. I'd love to hear more about it. 

Take Care,

C.I.D.


----------



## Nikroecyst (Feb 3, 2007)

I sent you an Email.


----------



## Nikroecyst (Feb 9, 2007)

Bump!!!


----------

